# Bogart Puppy Hotness :D



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

I swear this boy get's sexier every day! I Wubbs him so much for a pup he sure talk's a lot of ish! Here is my boy in all his hotness. Auntie Lisa said she is gonna steal me when my mom comes to visit her 

Look at me trying to stand proud just like the past dog's in my pedigree









Mayday would be proud of me LOL



























































































































































Look what I did when mommy wasn't home!!!


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

It looks like I will be ordering Jail Cell Crates this week


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C. (Dec 4, 2010)

Hes lookin really good love the action pics where he's mouthin' off.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Thanks Cali! He mouth's off all the time! LOL Never shut's up hahaha.


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C. (Dec 4, 2010)

Cali is the same way i love it though.Gives them more personality


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Haha- cute. I wish I had the crate site for practically indestructible ones. Ill see if I still have it.


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

he is so handsome!!! great pics


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Thanks Guy's I appreciate it!


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

LMAO!! At the crate......bad boy! He's a good looking red dawg!


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Woot woot great shots!!!!


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Crates & Kennels: Police K9, Military K9 and Schutzhund Working Dog Equipment


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

He is getting more and more handsome everyday!Definitely turning into one great looking dog


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Looking strong, Tara!


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

If I had 1300 bucks... I've always liked this crate!









I like this one too... 









He's looking good.. got that intensity for sure huh? ..


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Sadie said:


> It looks like I will be ordering Jail Cell Crates this week


Those would be best. I tried the rebar on Lex's crate, he BENT the steel & busted through anyway...


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

Sweet Cheeks, Bogart is really coming along nicely! He's looks the same way Ivy does when I try and take a photo of her. She start barking!!!


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Great pictures!


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Great looking pup Sadie!


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

cute pup! love the one with his crazy ears


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Oh that crate killer! Hes looking so cute


----------



## JayHawk (Apr 4, 2010)

Sadie said:


> It looks like I will be ordering Jail Cell Crates this week


this may fit your requirements
ProSelect Empire Cages | PetEdge.com


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

JayHawk said:


> this may fit your requirements
> ProSelect Empire Cages | PetEdge.com


Thanks Jayhawk! Yeah that is what I am going to need appreciate it!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Yup Now I have more reason to steal him! I love them little red dogs! He is looking great and I  the bat ear picture lol


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

That boy is looking great!!!!! He's really maturing, and growing up


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Thanks Everyone for all the great feedback on Bogart he is starting to become a man LOL


----------



## Eric (Oct 21, 2010)

Damn Sadie! He is looking so handsome!!!

I really like how he is growing up


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Tara Bogie is looking so handsome! You should be one proud mama! Thanks for sharing mama.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Thank You Bev I am very proud indeed! I wish I could have 10 more just like him LOL


----------

